# Indefinite Leave to Remain Turnaround Times



## aluna (Mar 1, 2010)

I came to the UK with my British wife in July 2007 on a two-year spouse/civil partner visa and applied for my indefinite leave to remain in June of last year. As yet, we have heard nothing about the application apart from a request for more information back last summer; this, in spite of several phone calls and a letter to the UKBA asking for at least 'some' indication of when we can expect a decision.

I was wondering therefore if anyone has been in a similar situation and how long it took for a decision to be made. Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

All they say on UKBA site is that they aim to deal with 95% of postal applications within 6 months. I have heard from people waiting around 5 to 6 months for ILR applications. If we take the 6 months to start from last time you've heard from them, then it should come through soon.
In hindsight, you may feel you should have paid more for personal application, as they then aim to process 90% of applications within 24 hours. I think what is happening is that most of the resources are spent on dealing with personal applicants and those who apply by post are left waiting until resources can be found to deal with them.


----------



## aluna (Mar 1, 2010)

Joppa said:


> All they say on UKBA site is that they aim to deal with 95% of postal applications within 6 months. I have heard from people waiting around 5 to 6 months for ILR applications. If we take the 6 months to start from last time you've heard from them, then it should come through soon.
> In hindsight, you may feel you should have paid more for personal application, as they then aim to process 90% of applications within 24 hours. I think what is happening is that most of the resources are spent on dealing with personal applicants and those who apply by post are left waiting until resources can be found to deal with them.


Thanks Joppa, I heard about the 6 month processing period but whenever I've phoned and asked why we've yet to hear anything in spite of the 6 months being up, all I'm told is that they can't discuss individual applications and we simply need to wait. It is SO frustrating. 

You're probably right though. They seem to actually be encouraging personal applications - and yes, I wish now that we'd gone that route - which probably doesn't leave them much time for dealing with the ones made by post. Still very frustrating though. 

Best,

A.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

aluna said:


> I came to the UK with my British wife in July 2007 on a two-year spouse/civil partner visa and applied for my indefinite leave to remain in June of last year. As yet, we have heard nothing about the application apart from a request for more information back last summer; this, in spite of several phone calls and a letter to the UKBA asking for at least 'some' indication of when we can expect a decision.
> 
> I was wondering therefore if anyone has been in a similar situation and how long it took for a decision to be made. Thanks


Mine took one year 

Patience my friend ....


----------



## chickwithaltitude (Dec 28, 2008)

jlms said:


> Mine took one year
> 
> Patience my friend ....


OMG really a year? I have to apply for this later this year. Are you without a passport all this time? This does not seem very fair!


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

chickwithaltitude said:


> OMG really a year? I have to apply for this later this year. Are you without a passport all this time? This does not seem very fair!


just for future reference....what is the earliest you can apply. I understand you have to be there two years to apply, but also heard you can apply 3 months before the 2 years is up? And what does personal applications mean?
During the turnaround time you are still allowed to live and work in the uk correct? Since you are able to get an NHS card right?
Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

peppera-ann- said:


> just for future reference....what is the earliest you can apply. I understand you have to be there two years to apply, but also heard you can apply 3 months before the 2 years is up? And what does personal applications mean?
> During the turnaround time you are still allowed to live and work in the uk correct? Since you are able to get an NHS card right?
> Thanks


You can apply 4 weeks short of full two years - there is no leeway, and if you apply too early, it will be turned down.
Personal application means taking your application personally to one of the PEOs (personal enquiry offices) instead of posting it. You have to make an appointment, and pay £1020 instead of £820 in fees (2010-11), but they say they aim to deal with 90% of applications submitted in person within 24 hours. Remember only straightforward application can be dealt with in a day, and complicated cases, esp where further inquiries have to be made, will incur a delay. But for the sake of £200, I think it's a small price to pay to jump a 6-month queue!
Provided you apply in time, your current immigration status continues to apply until your application is processed and a decision is made.


----------



## chickwithaltitude (Dec 28, 2008)

Joppa said:


> You can apply 4 weeks short of full two years - there is no leeway, and if you apply too early, it will be turned down.
> Personal application means taking your application personally to one of the PEOs (personal enquiry offices) instead of posting it. You have to make an appointment, and pay £1020 instead of £820 in fees (2010-11), but they say they aim to deal with 90% of applications submitted in person within 24 hours. Remember only straightforward application can be dealt with in a day, and complicated cases, esp where further inquiries have to be made, will incur a delay. But for the sake of £200, I think it's a small price to pay to jump a 6-month queue!
> Provided you apply in time, your current immigration status continues to apply until your application is processed and a decision is made.


Joppa, you seem very knowledgeable about this subject and I am a little confused with the home office website at the moment i wonder if you could shed some light on something for me?

I have a 2 year spousal visa that expires on 31 July this year, but because of the uncertainty of actually getting the visa, my civil partner were unable to prepare for moving to the UK, and we did not arrive here until 26 September. I literally received the visa in the mail in Australia 3 days before the start date, and you cannot pack up your life in another country, I mean we were both still working, and at no time were we given a guarantee to be approved. It was impossible to get here in any less than the time it took us.

My question is: Obviously there is a 57 day gap between the above dates, so when do I put in my application for ILR? I know I have to apply before the date on my visa, but if I do that, I haven't fulfilled the 2 year requirement for ILR. 

I was worried about which to fill out the SetM or the FLR (extend your stay forms). I took a day off work late last year to call the office in London to find out for sure, and I was told to use SetM forms because it was less than 3 months, and that I need to apply 4 weeks before the date on my VISA and that it would most likely be delayed due to having to make up the time. However, I would rather pay the £1000 to get a quick turnaround because if I do the postal way, I run the risk of being without a passport for a year, and that is ridiculous!

I have gone over and over the Home office site, and I get so confused with it. I seem to go backwards and forwards across the site on all the links embedded in the pages, and I still can't seem to get a definitive answer. 

The site it seems to contradict itself, and the phone call I made, it says your date is the latest out of your visa date and the date you arrived, but then also says you MUST apply before the date stated on your visa, well mine is BEFORE the date I arrived. On another page it says the Visa is 27 months, when mine is only 2 years and it is stated everywhere you MUST do the two full years! What is this 27 month thing?

Incidently, my phone call was before the bit on the website appeared about taking the latest of the two dates as the date to use, so that almost makes the call obsolete. I will call the office again closer to the date, but this is driving me nuts trying to figure out. I want to prepare, and I want to know that I can pay the extra and apply in person, because I need my passport and I want to book a holiday!

I apologise if this doesn't make much sense, it is hard to put in writing what I am looking for!

Thank you so much in advance for any information you might be able to help with.

Kys

I also have another couple of unrelated questions, but I don't want to take advantage of your good nature all at once...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

chickwithaltitude said:


> Joppa, you seem very knowledgeable about this subject and I am a little confused with the home office website at the moment i wonder if you could shed some light on something for me?
> 
> I have a 2 year spousal visa that expires on 31 July this year, but because of the uncertainty of actually getting the visa, my civil partner were unable to prepare for moving to the UK, and we did not arrive here until 26 September. I literally received the visa in the mail in Australia 3 days before the start date, and you cannot pack up your life in another country, I mean we were both still working, and at no time were we given a guarantee to be approved. It was impossible to get here in any less than the time it took us.
> 
> ...


In your circumstances, as you are unable to fulfil 2 years (minus 4 weeks) continuous residence in UK, you first have to apply for an extension to your existing leave (further leave to remain), and then apply for ILR once you have fulfilled the minimum residence requirement. If you just apply for ILR near the expiry of your existing visa, your application will be refused - something to be avoided at all costs as it wil have a negative impact on future applications. So get an extension first, and then apply for ILR.


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

Joppa said:


> You can apply 4 weeks short of full two years - there is no leeway, and if you apply too early, it will be turned down.
> Personal application means taking your application personally to one of the PEOs (personal enquiry offices) instead of posting it. You have to make an appointment, and pay £1020 instead of £820 in fees (2010-11), but they say they aim to deal with 90% of applications submitted in person within 24 hours. Remember only straightforward application can be dealt with in a day, and complicated cases, esp where further inquiries have to be made, will incur a delay. But for the sake of £200, I think it's a small price to pay to jump a 6-month queue!
> Provided you apply in time, your current immigration status continues to apply until your application is processed and a decision is made.


Cheers Joppa
xoxoxo
Pepper


----------



## chickwithaltitude (Dec 28, 2008)

Joppa said:


> In your circumstances, as you are unable to fulfil 2 years (minus 4 weeks) continuous residence in UK, you first have to apply for an extension to your existing leave (further leave to remain), and then apply for ILR once you have fulfilled the minimum residence requirement. If you just apply for ILR near the expiry of your existing visa, your application will be refused - something to be avoided at all costs as it wil have a negative impact on future applications. So get an extension first, and then apply for ILR.


Thank you, I thought the same as you, but when I called them I was told different. I guess I will call again closer to the date see what they say this time. 

Cheers


----------



## gottalovepuppies (May 12, 2010)

aluna said:


> I came to the UK with my British wife in July 2007 on a two-year spouse/civil partner visa and applied for my indefinite leave to remain in June of last year. As yet, we have heard nothing about the application apart from a request for more information back last summer; this, in spite of several phone calls and a letter to the UKBA asking for at least 'some' indication of when we can expect a decision.
> 
> I was wondering therefore if anyone has been in a similar situation and how long it took for a decision to be made. Thanks


Dear Aluna,

I relocated to the UK in April 2008 and I applied for my ILTR early April. I received my approved application two days ago!! I feel tremendously lucky. But at the same time, I submitted A LOT of information that I feel would speed up my application process.

I understand how unnerving it is to have to wait. Perhaps if you could list what you have submitted, I could give you pointers on what else you could possibly send in to get your ILTR application approved sooner?

All the best!


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

I know this is no help but I went and got mine by appointment and got it that day

cost a lot though


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

temporary said:


> I know this is no help but I went and got mine by appointment and got it that day
> 
> cost a lot though


Yes, personal application at a public enquiry office gets you fast service., and I think it's money well spent, as some people who apply by post are kept waiting up to 6 months. While most routine applications are dealt with within a day, if your case is complicated or involves further inquiry or investigation, it will take longer but you get preferential treatment over postal applicants.


----------



## tiro (Mar 30, 2012)

Joppa, could you please help me?. I arrived in UK in February 24th 2010, during 2010 - 2012. I had been away to my country 2 times without my husband ( due to his business, unfortunately he can't come with me). In July 2011 for 3 weeks and in March 2012 for 3 weeks because of my mother's illness and family reasons and I had a letter from my father as a proof. My spouse visa will be expired in May 15, 2012. Which form should I submit? SET(M) or FLR(M)?, please advise.

Thank you so much for your help.

Regards, 

Tiro


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tiro said:


> Joppa, could you please help me?. I arrived in UK in February 24th 2010, during 2010 - 2012. I had been away to my country 2 times without my husband ( due to his business, unfortunately he can't come with me). In July 2011 for 3 weeks and in March 2012 for 3 weeks because of my mother's illness and family reasons and I had a letter from my father as a proof. My spouse visa will be expired in May 15, 2012. Which form should I submit? SET(M) or FLR(M)?, please advise.


SET(M). Your absences abroad don't affect your application, provided you have a home in UK and your absences were justifiable, as they were.


----------

